# Lizards > General Geckos >  Updated pictures of Mei-Ling the Chinese Cave Gecko

## joyful girl

You might remember that I got 2 of these geckos and one died the day after I received them. Well the one that survived is doing well. She seems to have gained weight and her tail is starting to grow back.





I think this one is gonna make it.

----------


## Sausage

Lookin' good! I didn't hear about the other one dying.  :Sad:  What caused him to die?

----------


## joyful girl

well they are WC and very fragile geckos.. I think it was combination of stress.. lack of eating.. ect...

----------


## mlededee

she looks great! i'm glad she is doing well for you--she's definitely looking better. those eyes are just too awesome.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sausage

I guess shipping could be traumatic for something so fragile. Sorry to hear about the loss though.   :Sad:  

I have my fingers crossed for this little guy! I love his little E.T. hands.  :Razz:

----------


## joyful girl

thanks guys!

----------


## Laooda

Ooohhh  she looks great!   Sorry again for your loos on the other,  :Sad:    But this one looks like she's really thriving!  :Smile:

----------


## ReptileMan27

Very nice  :Smile: ,good luck  :Smile:

----------


## joyful girl

I know she's been eating because the food keeps disappearing but I finally saw her eat for the first time today. Very exciting! She grabbed a cricket as soon as I released some into her enclosure. I lifted up her little cave and saw her grab it.

----------


## adizziedoll

Omg shes gorgeous!!! I love the color of the blue - intense! I hope you have good luck with her  :Smile:

----------


## Reptilian

Very nice.  I love the orange eyes.

Was your plan to breed them or did you get two females?

----------


## joyful girl

I got two females.

----------


## ZEKESMOM

She is amazing!!!  I love those eyes!  Sorry you lost the other one and great luck with this girl :Smile:

----------


## steveo

Wow shes a beauty! , sorry to hear about the loss of the other one (major bummer  :Sad:  ) but she looks a picture of health , and that colour is intense! are there any captive breeding programs going on with these guys? id be interested in gettting a pair of these one day  :Smile:

----------


## joyful girl

> Wow shes a beauty! , sorry to hear about the loss of the other one (major bummer  ) but she looks a picture of health , and that colour is intense! are there any captive breeding programs going on with these guys? id be interested in gettting a pair of these one day


 I have only found 2 people via kingsnake.com that had any CB ones
one of them didn't even breed them they just had one

I'd like to do some breeding in the future if I can obtain some nice CB ones

----------


## N4S

WOW. 

That color is freakin pretty. 

Never seen a gecko like that.

----------


## Pork Chops N' Corn Bread

Awesome. I had a short experience with these aswell and I love them to no end!! You got them from LLL correct? I'm sure they refunded for the loss and I hope you find another nice one or even a couple more. Do you plan on breeding?

----------


## Shadoxing

I'm in awe of your blues, where did you get them and what is the genis name?
thank you!!!

----------

